# Bionic Knee Braces ..... For NDHQ



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2016)

Other armies might think of issuing them to Light Infantry, or even jumpers.....

But we think outside of the box.

Quote and link removed by Loachman


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jul 2016)

That specific writer is banned from being mentioned here. FYI


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jul 2016)

Thanks Sheep Dog.

I missed the byline.

Cheers.


----------



## McG (12 Jul 2016)

Interesting that we envision substantially increasing the weight soldiers carry through the addition of a "robo" knee brace. 

The most common musculoskeletal problem area for soldiers is lower back.  Maybe that needs robo-strengthening before the leg muscles.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jul 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> Interesting that we envision substantially increasing the weight soldiers carry through the addition of a "robo" knee brace.
> 
> The most common musculoskeletal problem area for soldiers is lower back.  Maybe that needs robo-strengthening before the leg muscles.



Or just train people our to 'need less'. 

Why do all our dismounted operational loading plans have to centre around the giant sleeping bag? 

http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_reports/RR700/RR770/RAND_RR770.pdf


----------



## Loachman (12 Jul 2016)

"I used to have to carry a hundred pounds of very heavy shit. Now, thanks to improved modern technology, I get to carry a hundred pounds of really light shit."


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jul 2016)

So you get bionic knees to help carry more weight, which destroys your back quicker. Great work, CAF. Always leading change in the wrong direction.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (12 Jul 2016)

I never truly realized how strenuous life is in the Puzzle Palace until now...  :


----------



## cavalryman (12 Jul 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I never truly realized how strenuous life is in the Puzzle Palace until now...  :


The sedentary lifestyle is murder on the waistline.  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Jul 2016)

Sigh, I'll say it is.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So you get bionic knees to help carry more weight, which destroys your back quicker. Great work, CAF. Always leading change in the wrong direction.



Wouldn't bionic 'knee pads' be more useful at NDHQ?


----------



## CBH99 (13 Jul 2016)

Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!     :cheers:


----------



## medicineman (13 Jul 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bionic 'knee pads' be more useful at NDHQ?



I was thinking more along the lines of bionic knees and hips due to the geriatric population that inhabits the place...they wouldn't want to give bionic backs for obvious reasons ;D

MM


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of bionic knees and hips due to the geriatric population that inhabits the place...they wouldn't want to give bionic backs for obvious reasons ;D
> 
> MM


At least bionic backs would replace the spines they lost years ago.


----------



## marinemech (13 Jul 2016)

so we can afford to drop 5000 per brace but getting updated systems and equipment. It is like having a tooth pulled by a vehicle tech or plumber. Yes it will help, but there is other bigger things that need attention right now


----------



## Loachman (13 Jul 2016)

Maybe they'll come with a decently-fitting boot that does not fall apart for that price.


----------



## Teager (13 Jul 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll come with a decently-fitting boot that does not fall apart for that price.



Or just a boot brace to hold the boot together.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jul 2016)

marinemech said:
			
		

> so we can afford to drop 5000 per brace but getting updated systems and equipment. It is like having a tooth pulled by a vehicle tech or plumber. Yes it will help, but there is other bigger things that need attention right now



I'm going to say this as nicely as I can - this is a ridiculous idea.  Don't overload the troops and you won't have the shoulder, back, hip, knee and ankle issues we have now. 
Just because "they" gave us a bigger rucksack doesn't mean we can carry any more weight.  

Half wits, dunces and village idiots.  :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2016)

And to offset the removed link, here's some more info:


> The Canadian Army is taking a leap into the future.
> 
> Over the next two weeks, soldiers in Ottawa will be strapping on and testing bionic knee braces built in Halifax that will make them more effective on the battlefield.
> 
> ...


BTW, this idea seems to have been in the works for at least a few months - this, from March ...


> A pair of Nova Scotia researchers are close to producing a “bionic” knee brace that enhances ability and reduces fatigue, and have now landed a lucrative contract to produce a beefed-up version for the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> Full production is expected to start this summer on the Levitation brace, which stores energy when you bend your knees and releases it as you straighten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Wouldn't bionic 'knee pads' be more useful at NDHQ?


----------

